# intro



## sabol (Nov 4, 2009)

just stopping by to say hi... i have been into bugs off and on... and at the moument i am on... so thought i would start back up as i reduce my reptile collection..

thanks

Bob Sabol


----------



## ismart (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Bob, and welcome! Glad to have you here.


----------



## Rick (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome. What are you getting rid of?


----------



## revmdn (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, form OHIO!


----------

